# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Peter Piper Pizza

## Plutonic Panda

According to their website a Peter Piper Pizza is coming to MWC/Del City area although the location on the map is right on top of some apartments so I'm not sure exactly where it's going.

Here is the link to the website and type in Oklahoma City and it says coming soon. https://www.peterpiperpizza.com/locations

----------


## Roger S

Westgate Marketplace is the OKC location and the Del City location will be in the west end of the strip center where Gold's Gym/Family Dollar/Harbor Freight are located at 15th and Vickie Dr.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Has the Westgate location already opened?

----------


## Roger S

> Has the Westgate location already opened?


I haven't been out there recently so don't know the status of it. The Del City location has had quite a bit of work done to it but I don't know the estimated open date for it either.

----------


## doufan

Wow does that bring back memories. Mazzio's on 15th and Air Depot used to be a Peter Piper Pizza. I went to many a birthday party there as a kid. The only thing I recall are the low tables with picnic style benches and several games including skee-ball. It always felt like a knock off Showbiz Pizza (Now Chuck E Cheese's). It will be cool to have this back in the area.

----------


## Easy180

I remember one in the Almonte shopping center on S May back in the day.

----------


## Jeepnokc

Is there pizza any good?  For some reason, I was thinking it was similar to Cici's

----------


## Thomas Vu

When I saw a peter piper's in Houston, first thing that came to mind was a set up similar to chuck e cheese/showbiz

----------


## Zuplar

Definitely not one on West side of town that I've ever seen. Don't even see anything about it on their site.

----------


## Roger S

> Definitely not one on West side of town that I've ever seen. Don't even see anything about it on their site.


There will be.

----------


## QUAPAW5

Sign up (Peter Piper Pizza) at I40 and SE 15 st N side next to or close by Harbor Freight....Don't know the shopping centers name tho

----------


## bombermwc

I had quite a few birthday parties there as a kid over at 15th/Air Depot. Can't say I remember anything good or bad about the food.

----------


## Zuplar

> There will be.


Just like OK BBQ said looks like a Peter Piper Pizza will be going in on SW3rd behind Gamestop/US cellular building. In the area of the Olive Garden. Just saw an application for the re-zone in the planning agenda.

----------


## Roger S

> Just like OK BBQ said looks like a Peter Piper Pizza will be going in on SW3rd behind Gamestop/US cellular building. In the area of the Olive Garden. Just saw an application for the re-zone in the planning agenda.


Bingo

----------


## doufan

> Just like OK BBQ said looks like a Peter Piper Pizza will be going in on SW3rd behind Gamestop/US cellular building. In the area of the Olive Garden. Just saw an application for the re-zone in the planning agenda.


Is this a different one than the Midwest City location? I'm not aware of any Olive Garden restaurants in the Mid-Del Area.

----------


## Roger S

> Is this a different one than the Midwest City location? I'm not aware of any Olive Garden restaurants in the Mid-Del Area.


Yes. Zuplar was describing the one I said would be at Westgate Marketplace.

----------


## Pete

I have the plans and will post in a bit.

----------


## kevinpate

jeep, if it is anything like P3 back in the 80's was, it is simply mediocre pizza served cheap in order to keep your wee ones playing games and riding rides

----------


## Pete

Since being acquired by Chuck E. Cheese in 2014, Peter Piper Pizza has developed aggressive redesign and expansion plans.



Based in Phoenix, the company is planning national locations, among the first new markets will be the Oklahoma City area.

Plans are underway for a location at Westgate Marketplace at I-40 and MacArthur and another at SE 15th & Vickie in Del City.

Tulsa, Las Vegas, Phoenix and New Mexico are also on the list of early expansion sites.

The chain has dwindled to approximately 100 U.S. Locations.  They had previously closed their Oklahoma City stores.

Completely redesigned, the OKC locations will feature a clear view of the kitchen which will showcase the dough-making and other food preparation. 










New menu items include additional pastas, wing sauces, desserts, new toppings, salads and a kids menu.

40 percent of the space will be for general dining, 30 percent for party dining and 30 percent for gaming.  Also, outdoor seating areas will provide approximately 40 seats.

----------


## Roger S

I almost snapped a pic of the Del City location last night on my way to shoot pool but I was running behind.... Maybe I can get one tomorrow on my way. It's coming along pretty quickly.

----------


## sgt. pepper

There is already something going in at Westgate. Looks like a pad has already been poured close to the high way. Could this be the location?

----------


## Pete

> There is already something going in at Westgate. Looks like a pad has already been poured close to the high way. Could this be the location?


Yes, that's it.

South of Olive Garden and Game Stop.

----------


## Zuplar

If it's owned by Chuck E Cheese's, why do they keep the different branding if it's pretty much the same thing?

----------


## Pete

> If it's owned by Chuck E Cheese's, why do they keep the different branding if it's pretty much the same thing?


Because they are at least slightly different and there are already 100 PPP's.

----------


## ljbab728

http://newsok.com/multimedia/video/5...2001#gsc.tab=0

----------


## Roger S

Looked like the Del City location was open for business when I passed by it last night.

----------


## whatitis

Looks like the Peter Piper Pizza off I-40 and Macarthur has closed. My Wife just went to take the kids there and all the signs are down. 

We just had my daughter's birthday party there late March.

----------


## stile99

I liked that place at first.  The last time I went in was a couple weeks ago, it was for the buffet, during buffet hours (hours, that becomes relevant shortly) on a Saturday and the place was dead.  Turns out the buffet was only during week days (which to their credit, WAS on the sign and I just failed to notice).  Might explain why the place was dead and why it is now closed.  It's not even on the website now, so RIP.

----------


## SoonerDave

That particular location struck me.as strange; yes, retail, but not necessarily much in the demographic that wants Pizza parties. I wonder how the other sites are doing...

----------


## Roger S

> That particular location struck me.as strange; yes, retail, but not necessarily much in the demographic that wants Pizza parties. I wonder how the other sites are doing...


Don't know about lunch time but when I drive by the one in Del City on Wednesday evenings it never looks very busy.

----------


## Brett

The Del City Peter Piper Pizza location has closed.

----------


## bombermwc

Well they seem to be having this problem all over town. I'm not sure what the deal is with the big push to expand and then they close them and they haven't been open maybe 1 year.

----------


## Outhunder

Went a couple of times.  Wasn't impressed, but it wasn't bad either.   Seemed to be a weird location.

----------


## warreng88

Are any of these open now?

----------


## jn1780

> Are any of these open now?


Not in Oklahoma

----------

